# ein Neuling stellt sich vor...



## kiwi (3. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mich vor kurzem hier im Forum angemeldet, um mehr über die Technik am Teich zu erfahren. Viele Beiträge haben mir geholfen diverse Probleme besser zu verstehen und habe speziell beim Filterselbstbau viele Anleitungen gefunden die (hoffentlich) geholfen haben. 
Den Teich habe ich vor 5 Jahren angelegt und habe in Ihn lieben und hassen gelernt. Das hassen bezieht sich weniger auf den Teich, sondern weil ich den Teich unter einem Ahornbaum angelegt habe . Das war damals eigentlich eine "gute" Idee. Terrasse im Schatten, der Teich bekommt nicht zu viel Sonne ab und es sieht ja auch noch gut aus (Natur pur) ....
In unmittelbarer Nähe stehen noch zwei __ Birken und eine Eiche . Das alles zusammen macht einen zeitweise ziemlich irre und ich war drauf und dran den Teich aufzugeben. Aber durch dieses Forum habe ich erstmalig nachlesen können was ich bisher alles falsch gemacht habe (und das ist eine Menge).

Teichdaten:
Teichgröße in m² 32 
Größte Teichtiefe 2,10 m
Teichvolumen 48000 L
Filter Eigenbau
Saugpumpe mit 17.000l/h (Baumarkt)

Im ersten Schritt habe ich den Filter nach euren Vorschlägen geändert. Vorher hatte ich eine Tonne (200l) mit Einlauf oben. Inhalt war als erstes ein Flies dann 50 Liter Plastikkugeln (ähnlich dem __ Hel-X) und anschließend 40 Liter Teichgranulat. Das sauber machen war sehr zeitintensiv. In Spitzenzeiten vier mal in der Woche und hat wenig bis gar nichts gebracht. Ich glaube die Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit war zu hoch??!! um biologisch zu Filtern. Jetzt habe ich zwei 300 Liter Regentonnen gem. den verschiedenen Anleitungen mit einem Durchlauf von unten nach oben.  Este Tonne Grobfilterung mit Bürsten und groben Schaumstoffmatten und in der zweiten Lavaganulat, den Plastikugeln und abschließend eine Lage feiner Filtermatten.
Ich überlege die Saugpumpe gegen eine Oase Aquamax Eco PRO 16000 einzutauschen.
(Wenn ich mal wieder einen Taler übig habe) mit einem Skimmer.
Weitere Schritte wird im August eine Vergrößerung im hinteren Bereich sein, Neuanlegung den Sumpfzone, Ausscheiden des Ahorns (drei Äste reichen schon fast bis auf die Wasseroberfläche)...
...und noch viele Kleinigkeiten die hier im Form beschrieben sind....

Auf diesem Wege ein großes Dankeschön an alle Teichliebhaber die sich die Zeit nehmen hier ihre Erfahrungen mit anderen zu teilen.

Bis zum nächstenmal

__ Kiwi


----------



## Horst T. (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*

Hallo " __ Kiwi "  einen sehr schönen teich hast du dir gebaut, da hätte ich auch Spaß dran. Und zu deine u.a. Aussage stimme ich dir auch zu 



> Auf diesem Wege ein großes Dankeschön an alle Teichliebhaber die sich die Zeit nehmen hier ihre Erfahrungen mit anderen zu teilen.
> 
> Bis zum nächstenmal
> 
> Kiwi


----------



## scholzi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*

 __ Kiwi und :willkommen:


kiwi schrieb:


> Das alles zusammen macht einen zeitweise ziemlich irre und ich war drauf und dran de Teich aufzugeben.


na gut das du das mal nicht gemacht hast wirst bestimmt noch viel Freude an deinem Teich haben...:smoki
super Tiefe super Größe und sieht  gut aus
Was mir aufgefallen ist, das du fast keine Pflanzen im Teich hast...
und der Filter mit 600 Liter etwas zu klein geraten ist...
(aber das soll kein rummäkeln sein).... nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## kiwi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*



scholzi schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, das du fast keine Pflanzen im Teich hast


Das war mal anders, aber letztes Jahr hat man eine Schildkröte in meinem Teich ausgesetzt und die hat ganze Arbeit geleistet. Ein neuer Besatz von Teichpflanzen ist geplant, aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher wie genau ich das realisieren soll. 



scholzi schrieb:


> ...und der Filter mit 600 Liter etwas zu klein geraten ist


Der vorherige war nur 200 L groß.Daher habe ich gedacht 600 L wären OK. Wie groß sollte ich den Filter für meinen Teich planen???? Ich habe versucht einen Kompromiss zwischen Platz und Effizienz zu finden. Ich habe mir den Filtomatix von Oase angesehen und der ist ja geradezu winzig im Vergleich zu meinen Tonnen (dafür aber viel teurer).

Gruß

__ Kiwi


----------



## Digicat (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*

Servus __ Kiwi

Herzlich Willkommen

Schöner Teich 

Wie Robert schon angemerkt, Pflanzen ....
.... aber die Schildi .....

Ist sie noch in deinem Teich 

Koi und Schildi ist eigentlich ein "No Go" 

Ich würde Ihr einen neuen Besitzer gönnen


----------



## scholzi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*



kiwi schrieb:


> Ein neuer Besatz von Teichpflanzen ist geplant, aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher wie genau ich das realisieren soll.


wie meinst du das nur welche Pflanzen oder wohin


kiwi schrieb:


> Wie groß sollte ich den Filter für meinen Teich planen????


Das kommt natürlich auch auf deinen Fischbesatz an, aber da du ja Kois hast(und vielleicht kommen noch mehr dazu:smoki) die groß werde und eine Menge Goldis,
die sich rasch vermehren, 600 Liter auf Dauer zu klein werden.
Bei einem voll besetzten Koi-Teich sagt man ca. 10% vom Teichinhalt sollte Filter sein, wenn eine gute Vorabscheidung und Filtermaterial vorhanden ist kann man da auch 5% draus machen...
Ich sag mal für deine 50.000 Liter(wenn das stimmt...sieht nicht so viel aus) sollte man mind. 2000 Liter Filter planen.
Vielleicht hat auch jemand ne andere Meinung dazu
Aber wenn deine Wasserwerte in Ordnung sind und du mit der Sichtweite zufrieden bist....


----------



## kiwi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*



Digicat schrieb:


> Koi und Schildi ist eigentlich ein "No Go"
> 
> Ich würde Ihr einen neuen Besitzer gönnen



Die habe ich nach entdecken und mehreren Versuchen eingefangen und unter lauten Protest aller vier Kinder einem Liebhaber übergeben. Es war ein höchst aggressives Tier. Zuerst hat sie sich über diverse Teichpflanzen hergemacht und zudem den Fischen arg zugesetzt. Es hat aber lange gedauert diese "Schildi" zu entdecken und ich habe mich andauernd gefragt was da vor sich geht. Meine Kinder haben letztendlich die "Schildi" entdeckt und ab da fing das einfangen an. Erfolg nach über einer Woche mit einem __ Senknetz.   



scholzi schrieb:


> wie meinst du das nur welche Pflanzen oder wohin



Sowohl als auch. Da ich denn Bachzulauf von der fast fertigen Terrasse aus habe (siehe Bild oben) wäre es bestimmt gut die "Seichtwasserzone" mit als Filter zu nutzen. Ich lese mir gerade diverse Themenbeiträge dazu durch und versuche für den blauen Bereich und den grünen Bereich verschiedene Ideen zu sammeln. Der Bewuchs sollte nicht zu hoch werden, da ich von der Terrasse nicht nur Pflanzen sehen möchte. Ein weiteres Problem stellt der __ Ahorn da, in diesem Bereich kommt sehr wenig Sonnenlicht an und das herunterfallende Laub muss ich noch irgendwie heraus filtern/keschern können. Für tips wäre ich immer dankbar 



scholzi schrieb:


> Ich sag mal für deine 50.000 Liter(wenn das stimmt...sieht nicht so viel aus) sollte man mind. 2000 Liter Filter planen.


Meine Rechnung zur m³ Bestimmung war hinterer Teil 2,10m*5,50m*3m und vorderer Teil 0,60cm*6,50m*5,90m minus der Verjüngung in der Mitte. Ich werde das nächste mal ein anderes Objektiv nutzen um die Ausmaße realistischer darzustellen. Der Eindruck über die Größe wird auch noch über die Feldsteine gemindert. Ein Großteil der Steine liegt im Wasser drin (optimales Versteck für die kleineren Fische und Wasserinsekten)
Andere Fage: wo stelle ich diese riesige Filteranlage hin.? Sollte ich da nicht besser den Teich vergrößern, um eine "Selbstreinigung" zu ermöglichen?



scholzi schrieb:


> Aber wenn deine Wasserwerte in Ordnung sind und du mit der Sichtweite zufrieden bist....



Die sind absolut ok. Keine Probleme mit den Werten, aber das Wasser ist (noch) nicht ansatzweise klar. Ich habe max. 80 cm Sicht, hoffe aber der neue Filter bringt da Besserung. Der läuft jetzt seit drei Tagen und hat augenscheinlich schon ein wenig die Sicht verbessert. Ich gebe ihm mal zwei drei Wochen und werde dann berichten.

CU

__ Kiwi


----------



## kiwi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*



Horst T. schrieb:


> Hallo " __ Kiwi "


Im Nachgang ..... dieser Name ist auch mein eigentlicher Rufname. Dieser Name resultiert aus einer Allergie, die ich gegen Kiwis und anderen Nahrungsmitteln habe.  Nur meine Mutter ruft mich noch mit meinem richtigen Vornamen an. 

Gruß 

Kiwi


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*

Servus __ Kiwi

Mir ist da noch ein Satz von Dir aufgefallen


> Weitere Schritte wird im August eine Vergrößerung im hinteren Bereich sein, Neuanlegung den Sumpfzone, *Ausscheiden des Ahorns (drei Äste reichen schon fast bis auf die Wasseroberfläche)*...


Ich würde es Schade finden wenn du diesen __ Ahorn opferst 
 
Der macht gerade den Charme deines Teiches aus 
Würde selbst nicht einmal die drei Äste die schon fast ins Wasser hängen entfernen


----------



## kiwi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*

Hallo Helmut,

einen schönen Gruß nach Österreich und um deine Befürchtungen zu zerstreuen anbei noch zwei Fotos die zeigen welchen Baum ich einkürzen möchte. Die Korkenzieherweide (ich nannte Sie vorher Krüppelweide) bleibt. Nur der riesige __ Ahorn wird Federn lassen müssen.

Gruß

__ Kiwi


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*

Servus __ Kiwi

Jetzt bin aber beruhigt 

Freue mich schon auf deine weitere Doku


----------



## scholzi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*




kiwi schrieb:


> Andere Fage: wo stelle ich diese riesige Filteranlage hin.? Sollte ich da nicht besser den Teich vergrößern, um eine "Selbstreinigung" zu ermöglichen?


Wenn du Fischbesatz hast und noch dazu Kois, wird das mit der Selbstreinigung nichts. In der Natur gibt es keine Seen die ein solchen Fischbesatz (im Verhältnis zum Teich) besitzen.
Die große Filteranlage verstecken, ist schon bescheiden aber nicht unmöglichVielleicht auch Schwerkraftprinzip.(Teichnivo)


kiwi schrieb:


> Die sind absolut ok. Keine Probleme mit den Werten, aber das Wasser ist (noch) nicht ansatzweise klar. Ich habe max. 80 cm Sicht, hoffe aber der neue Filter bringt da Besserung. Der läuft jetzt seit drei Tagen und hat augenscheinlich schon ein wenig die Sicht verbessert. Ich gebe ihm mal zwei drei Wochen und werde dann berichten.


Hast du dir vielleicht schon über ein Siebfilter(Eigenbau) Gedanken gemacht?
die holen wirklich richtig Schmutz raus.....Da sieht man erstmal was ohne dem Teil für Dreck im Filter vergammelt und als Nährstoffe wieder im Teich landen
Alle Schmutz und Trübstoffe die Größer als 0.25mm (je nach Sieb)sind, werden gefiltert und aus dem System sofort entfernt


----------



## kiwi (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*

Hallo zusammen....


Ich habe eure Ratschläge überdacht, zwei Tage eine Menge gelesen und auch viele Ratschläge von Jürgen-V und Co. mit in meine weiteren Vorhaben einfließen lassen...



scholzi schrieb:


> :
> Wenn du Fischbesatz hast und noch dazu Kois, wird das mit der Selbstreinigung nichts. In der Natur gibt es keine Seen die ein solchen Fischbesatz (im Verhältnis zum Teich) besitzen.



Davon bin auch nicht ausgegangen. Ich habe (oder bin) noch immer der Meinung, das ich bei gleich bleibendem Besatz ein besseres Resultat in der Filterung  erzielen  könnte.




scholzi schrieb:


> :
> Die große Filteranlage verstecken, ist schon bescheiden aber nicht unmöglichVielleicht auch Schwerkraftprinzip.(Teichnivo)



Geht leider nicht, da ich sofort auf die riesigen Wurzeln des Ahorns stoße. Eine Andere Stelle kommt rein von der Struktur des Garten nicht hin. Ausnahme: meine Frau gibt endlich ihren Gemüsegarten auf..., dann hätte ich den Platz den ich bräuchte, da ich aber meinen Schatz zum  gern habe, werde ich solche Forderungen (vorerst) sein lassen.



scholzi schrieb:


> :
> 
> Hast du dir vielleicht schon über ein Siebfilter(Eigenbau) Gedanken gemacht?
> die holen wirklich richtig Schmutz raus.....Da sieht man erstmal was ohne dem Teil für Dreck im Filter vergammelt und als Nährstoffe wieder im Teich landen
> Alle Schmutz und Trübstoffe die Größer als 0.25mm (je nach Sieb)sind, werden gefiltert und aus dem System sofort entfernt.



Das ist ein Tipp den ich mir zu herzen genommen habe. Einen Siebfilter habe ich bei ebay ersteigert, einen Behälter für ein Paar € gekauft, die weiteren Anregungen habe ich aus dem Beitrag von herbie https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3920/?q=siefilter+eigenbauund von anderen Beiträgen erhalten.

Des weiteren habe ich im ersten 300L Fass 28(!) Patronenfilter eingesetzt und die 17.000L Pumpe gegen eine 4000L eingetauscht. Der Durchfluss ist nicht mehr so hoch, aber er filtert unheimlich gut. Die Bakties werden jetzt mit einer zusätzlich Sauerstoffzufuhr angeregt. Die große Pumpe nehme ich als "Strömungsmacher", indem ich Sie ohne Anschluss an einem Filter oder sonstige Medien einfach im Teich stelle. Das bringt zuerst einen Anblick des Grauens, aber dadurch werden sämtliche Partikel zur Pumpe getrieben. Nach einer Woche kann ich behaupten, das es augenscheinlich funktioniert. Bei entsprechender Sonneneinstrahlung ist mal wieder Grund zu sehen. Ich habe mir Probehalber heute die erste Tonne mal näher angeschaut und nach anfänglichen Befürchtungen das der Filter schon zu sein könnte. Diese Befürchtung kann ich erstmal beiseite schieben..... sah sehr gut aus und die Bakties scheinen ganze Arbeit zu leisten.....

einen Gruß an alle...


__ Kiwi


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*

Servus __ Kiwi

Mir ist schon wieder ein Satz aufgefallen 



> Die große Pumpe nehme ich als "Strömungsmacher", indem ich Sie ohne Anschluss an einem Filter oder sonstige Medien einfach im Teich stelle.



Soll das heißen, keine Schlauch an der Saug- und Druckseite 

Wenn ja, die perfekte Schreddermaschine für sämtliche Teichbewohner die sich dem Sog nicht entziehen können


----------



## scholzi (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*

 __ Kiwi


kiwi schrieb:


> Das ist ein Tipp den ich mir zu herzen genommen habe. Einen Siebfilter habe ich bei ebay ersteigert, einen Behälter für ein Paar € gekauft, die weiteren Anregungen habe ich aus dem Beitrag von herbie https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3920/?q=siefilter+eigenbauund von anderen Beiträgen erhalten.


Hast du vielleicht auch Bilder von deinen Eigenbau?
wie groß hast du die Siebfläche gemacht?


kiwi schrieb:


> Bei entsprechender Sonneneinstrahlung ist mal wieder Grund zu sehen.


 solch Siebfilter sind wirklich gut...die holen ne Menge raus...


kiwi schrieb:


> und die 17.000L Pumpe gegen eine 4000L eingetauscht.


findest du das nicht etwas wenig 
aber gut....wenns funktioniert


kiwi schrieb:


> Davon bin auch nicht ausgegangen. Ich habe (oder bin) noch immer der Meinung, das ich bei gleich bleibendem Besatz ein besseres Resultat in der Filterung erzielen könnte.


jo....


kiwi schrieb:


> meine Frau gibt endlich ihren Gemüsegarten auf..., dann hätte ich den Platz den ich bräuchte, da ich aber meinen Schatz zum  gern habe, werde ich solche Forderungen (vorerst) sein lassen.
> .


gutes Argument...aber du bekommst das schon hin...


----------



## kiwi (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus __ Kiwi
> 
> Mir ist schon wieder ein Satz aufgefallen
> 
> ...



Hallo Helmut,

die Pumpe ist in den Feldsteinen in der Seichtzone mit feinmaschigem Draht (Saugseite) und einem ca. 50 cm langem Schlauch, der nach zwei verschiedenen Richtungen ausströmt . Ich habe diese Vorrichtung nur die ersten vier Tage im Betrieb gehabt, um die ganze "Suppe" mal aus der statischen Ruhe zu bringen und dem Filter alles zuzuführen. Jetzt wird er maximal noch alle zwei Tage eingesetzt werden (falls notwendig). Durch die kleinere Pumpe, die weniger zieht und somit über den Bachlauf weniger Bewegung in Teich bringt, habe ich mich zu diesem Schritt entschlossen. Anbei bemerke ich einen deutlichen Rückgang der Verschmutzung an der Folie, der Steine im Teich und sehr klarem Wasser im Bachlauf(Bilder werden nachgereicht...ist zu dunkel zum Fotoknipsen). 

Gruß 

Kiwi


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*

Ach __ Kiwi, bin ich froh das meine Befürchtungen nicht zutreffen 

Warum sehe ich bloß immer zuerst die neg ...... 
 Hast du gut gemacht  und freue mich das dein Teich klarer wird


----------



## kiwi (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: ein Neuling stellt sich vor...*

Hallo Robert,



scholzi schrieb:


> :
> 
> Hast du vielleicht auch Bilder von deinen Eigenbau?
> wie groß hast du die Siebfläche gemacht?



Die Siebfläche die ich erworben habe ist 60x60 cm groß und hat 250 my, die Tonne ist 100x75. ich habe vor diese Konstruktion so zu gestalten, das ich das Wasser aus dem Teich mit einer außen stehenden Pumpen durch die Tonne ziehe und zum Hauptfilter weiterleite. Das stelle ich mir recht "schau" vor.Hat den Vorteil, das ich endlich die Pumpen im Teich loswerden. Den kleinen Kasten kann man auch bei mir noch gut (da nicht so tief wie der Hauptfilter) eingraben. Ich werde eine Skizze als Vorschlag einstellen und hoffe auf Verbesserungsvorschläge  



scholzi schrieb:


> :
> 
> findest du das nicht etwas wenig
> aber gut....wenns funktioniert
> ...



Anscheinend funzt es, ich werde aber nach und nach die Leistung hochfahren und beobachten wie sich das auf die Filterleistung auswirkt. Zum zweiten Punkt sei gesagt.... ...meine Frau versteht in Punkto *Garten* überhaupt keinen Spass:hai


Gruß

__ Kiwi


----------

